
Bionic beaver (Ubuntu 18.04) released - slyrus
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseAnnouncement
======
slyrus
Hmm... Perhaps I jumped the gun by linking to this. This looks like a draft of
announcement to be released later (today, hopefully).

~~~
jlgaddis
Yeah, the URL for the Release Notes [0] -- as of now -- clearly states:

> _Ubuntu 18.04 LTS will be released on April 26._

> _Ubuntu 18.04 LTS HAS NOT BEEN RELEASED YET and is not recommended for use
> on production systems or on your primary computers yet._

While it's _probably_ safe to assume that it will be announced today as
expected, there's always a chance that they will find something that causes
them to change their mind at the last minute.

I would certainly hold off on hitting the "upgrade" button until it's
official, though. (I, personally, wait a lot longer than _that_. YMMV.)

[0]:
[https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes](https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes)

